# Wild Camping on the Wirral



## wozzy

My daughter in Australia gave birth her first baby today..
A Girl.....WooHoo!!

Going to take my wife to the airport, she's going to Australia to be with her for the next three weeks...Wohoo! Wohoo! I can't go because our youngest son has to go to school. 

"Plan A"....Drop off wife at ringway noon tomorrow and we can head for New Brighton and the Wirral for a couple of days before he returns to school. 

Anyone know of good overnight spots in that area be glad to know. 

And Thanks......


----------



## thePassants

I've fancied trying here:

Google Maps Link

but never have been there with the MH, I think it's the National Trust Carpark. It's right near the sand dunes and the beach (obviously).

There seems to be a site on the other side of Lifeboat Road too, not sure when Google took their photo, but it has spaces!! :lol:


----------



## bigfoot

If you head alongtowards the Anthony Gormley statues in the sea follow the brown signs "Another place" you may be able to stay inthe car park by the Coast guard station.
I live on Wirral and don't know nor would I reccomend any places to free camp. Ther is a site in the Camping club directory and the Caravan club site at Thursaton. The problem is local wildlife and jobsworths.
Royden Park may be worth it in the car park as it was a campsite once. Beware of 'doggers'.
Ther is a site in Neston opposite the leisure centre.

You can park on the promenade at New Brighton if you are sea fishing off the sea wall.


----------



## wozzy

thank you both you have made my mind up to go and take a look at New Brighton and the coastal road.

been looking at the area on google earth and there are a couple of caravan sites if we get stuck........... :0)


----------



## yozz

I haven't wildcamped there wozzy, only been there for fish and chips and a walk. But there are a few places that I saw campervans parked off with a nice view. You'd have to make up your own mind up if it felt comfortable for you and yours...

First off I wouldn't trust the Promenade at night time. Head out of New Brighton towards the motorway, and look right for the sign for North Wirral Coastal Park. Follow it back around and see if you feel comfortable.

The other option is to head around the coastline and see where you like. Parkgate is one of my favourites with the best fish and chips outside Yorkshire...


----------



## SidT

Hi Wozzy. If you follow the coast round try Moreton, I have seen vans overnighting on the car park down by the front, not far from the old lighthouse.
Cheers Sid


----------



## BJandPete

New Brighton is ok weekends kids in cars till 1am a good place is Parkgate,as you head down to park gate take a right at the bottom by the pub nice quiet carpark with views of the Dee Estuary, we live 2 miles from here,also car park in arrowpark arrowbook rd


----------



## wozzy

Been there......done it.....got a tan to prove it.

What a great weekend, no matter where you went.
New Brighton was fantastic. Parking all around the pier area was free and pleanty of it.

Spent two nights on Kings parade on the west end of the marine lake and had no problems at all. I was joined on the second night by three more MH but there's room for a hundred.

Lots to do for kids and pleanty of food outlets,and few good pubs too.

will go again soon.


----------



## yozz

Good to read such a positive report  

When I was a kid (and kids could still roam around) a few of us used to get the bus to the Pier Head and then jump the ferry over to Seacombe and walk around to New Brighton.


----------



## wozzy

yozz said:


> Good to read such a positive report
> 
> When I was a kid (and kids could still roam around) a few of us used to get the bus to the Pier Head and then jump the ferry over to Seacombe and walk around to New Brighton.


Good on yer Yozz

When I was a lad at sea in the late 60's we'd get drunk in "Ma Edgerton's" a pub near Lyme Steet Station, get the ferry and sobre up swiming in the open air pool at New brighton.

All thats there now is a great hollow, I was parked next to it telling tales to my youngun....:0)


----------



## IanA

I stayed in the car park near Morrisons because there was a car rally on the seafront. I then stayed on the seafront at Hoylake - fabulous sands, really quiet.


----------



## Travelpanda

*Motorhome Parking on New Brighton Promenade (Wirral)*

Please note that there is a car rally on Friday 2nd and Saturday 3rd September and the road is closed for private use. There will be no parking allowed from about 6pm on Friday Evening until about 7pm on Saturday evening.


----------

